# New Recruit to Diabetes



## Nadira Emjay (May 10, 2017)

Evening All, 

Hope you all had a good day. I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes in February. It was a major shock as I wasn't expecting it all. Along with that, high cholesterol and high  blood pressure also diagnosed.  Then all that same appointment 3 meds were prescribed. My doctor was doom and gloom about it, as my fasting glucose was 11, but soon after the HBa1c test my sugar levels were 6.1. Doc after causing so much mental stress now says it is not bad as he thought. He apologised the way he delivered the news but I still can't over the initial shock.


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2017)

Hi nadira welcome sorry to hear of your diagnosis and how it was delivered to you hun x


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 10, 2017)

Hi Steff.

Thank you. Don't know if I ever  will get used to it


----------



## Ljc (May 10, 2017)

Hi Welcome.  Listen , you're still new to all this and it does take time to get over the shock, esp when it's been delivered the way it was with you.  I guess part of the problem is they must see so many who don't try to help themselves.
You've taken the time and trouble to find us so you obviously do want to to take control of your Diabetes.
This is a good place for info and cyber support from people who live with diabetes.
Ask all the questions you want/need to , we will do our best to help


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 10, 2017)

Thanks so much Ljc. Seem to lead a paranoia life and confused thoughts. Sorry to read you are going through so many medications


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 10, 2017)

I worry about every pain now, worry if I read an article on diabetes, don't seem to give enough attention to my family, as I become have so absorbed in my problems and generally fed up with the constant worrying which has led me to have panic attacks. Soon as I get settled something else comes along to disturb the balance. Like today is burning sensation in my feet. Try to remain positive but don't always succeed


----------



## Martin Canty (May 10, 2017)

Nadira Emjay said:


> I worry about every pain now, worry if I read an article on diabetes, don'tseem to give enough attention to my family, as I have so absorbed in my problems and generally fed up with the constant worrying which has led me to have panic attacks. Soon as I get settled something else comes along to disturb the balance. Like today is burning sensation in my feet. Try to remain positive but don't always succeed


Hi Nadira....
It's easy to get absolutely focused & obsessed with every nuance of D.... It will drive you nuts My advice is to relax a little & concentrate on getting those BG levels under control. Stress will take it's toll on BG levels, often raising BG


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 10, 2017)

Thanks very much Martin. I have been quite good with my food intake. Avoiding all desserts and confectionery since my diagnosis and have lost 10kg. I want to lead a normal life and want to be happy and not so obsessed. Am trying and hate the feeling of sounding  like a broken record. Further confused that my glucose test showed 11 but my HBa1c WAS 6.1. Doc said that was good and that it was caught early. My sis in law got same but her doc said she was pre diabetic. My doc initially  prescribed my 500mg metformin 3 times which made me so unwell. Now after HBa1c he put me to once a day.


----------



## trophywench (May 10, 2017)

Nadira - it's not simply sweet things that cause our BG to soar - it's all carbohydrates, sweet, sour, savoury or completely tasteless.  Some don't affect us as much as others and the trick is finding out which ones are which.

You can do this by testing your blood before and after eating.  Have you got a meter?


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 10, 2017)

Thanks Jenny. Been careful with my carbs too. Doc said don't need glucose testing meter. Though friends and family have advised just to but one. My problem is I worry so much that I bring on anxiety attacks. If I do them at home worry what the reading would be. Feel it's better done by docs. Have also been to a counsellor to help me deal with having diabetes. I am still trying to make sense of it. So paranoid that spend time looking at food package nutrition information. Can't even enjoy my favourite foods without worrying about sugar levels. Having diabetes has taken the pleasure out of everything


----------



## Martin Canty (May 10, 2017)

Nadira Emjay said:


> If I do them them at home worry what the reading would be.


I actually prefer to know, it gives me a sense of being in control of D to know what my baseline for the day is (Fasting Blood Glucose - FBG) and if new foods are going to have an adverse affect. If I have a higher than normal reading I just reflect on what I may have done to cause it then move on. We all get the odd reading outside of normal but it's not something to stress on.

In fact (bear in mind that I now live in the US) my health insurance company just sent be a booklet "Diabetes Management" & the #1 goal is defined as "Test your Blood Glucose regularly", advocating self testing.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 10, 2017)

Thanks Martin. Appreciate it. I know not the ideal thing to say, but relieved am not the the first and neither the last and that there are so many kind people out there going through the same thing. I will get there and I guess taking one step at a time


----------



## grovesy (May 11, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 11, 2017)

Thank you Grovesy


----------



## RobK (May 11, 2017)

Welcome Nadira, It is a lot to take in at first but I'm sure things will get better for you as time goes on and you get to understand how this whole things works, I would suggest a metre though, I was advised I didnt need one but got an SD Codefree one anyway, At least now I can see what I can eat and adjust accordingly.

Stick with it and you will be fine, Your in the right place here and there are lots of folks to help you along the way.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 11, 2017)

Nadira Emjay said:


> Thanks Martin. Appreciate it. I know not the ideal thing to say, but relieved am not the the first and neither the last and that there are so many kind people out there going through the same thing. I will get there and I guess taking one step at a time


Nadira...diabetes can be an absolute b***h...she will sap your energy...your confidence...and monopolise your time if you let her...sounds like you had a very similar start to mine...have said before none of us have an easy introduction to diabetes...but...some are more brutal than others...often our health providers fail to give the right support...leave us reeling from the diagnosis...the awful consequences we may face...dismissive in believing we can make positive changes...actually manage/control our conditions...delay complications...even AVOID them!...I don't want to make it sound easy to accomplish that...it isn't easy...however it is possible...with a little hard work...not quite as daunting as you may think...possibly you may need to know a little more about diabetes before you decide what regime/diet will suit you best...when I first started here...I was recommended a book...Type 2 Diabetes The First Year...by Gretchen Becker...herself a type 2 diabetic...who takes you through her first year month by month...explains many of the questions we all ask ourselves...why...how...what to do...easy to read...I got thought it so quickly...and refer to it often...really a great help for me in managing my diabetes...do try to read it if you can...the most important piece of advice was to test my blood glucose regularly...baulked at the prospect of it...now I realise for me it is one of the most valuable pieces of advice I could have had...think about testing when you have got yourself together a little...testing before & after food will show you what effect the food you are eating has on your blood sugar...puts you in control...if what you eat raises your BG...then shows you not suitable for you...try something else...sounds difficult...it's not...I do it now as a matter of routine...almost like second nature...there is a lot to think about...post your questions here...anything you feel you need to ask...you will receive advice...support without any judgement or disapproval...I have looked back at some of my threads...painful for me...but all responded to with support & kindness...enough for now...blimey...didn't realise I'd prattled on so much...keep us updated...be interested to hear your progress...good luck.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 11, 2017)

Bubbsie, Rob K, thanks so much for your advice. I have found worrying about everything makes things worse than they are. Perhaps I am in denial. I don't know. On the other side better to know and control it rather than live in ignorance. It's only a case of being eating sensibly and exercising which I should have done in the first place. My biggest fear if I die early from diabetes complication who will look after my daughter. I lost my mum at an early age and my eldest daughter was stillborn. That's were all my fear and anxiety stems from. The 'normal' life I used to know is no more


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 11, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Nadira...diabetes can be an absolute b***h...she will sap your energy...your confidence...and monopolise your time if you let her...sounds like you had a very similar start to mine...have said before none of us have an easy introduction to diabetes...but...some are more brutal than others...often our health providers fail to give the right support...leave us reeling from the diagnosis...the awful consequences we may face...dismissive in believing we can make positive changes...actually manage/control our conditions...delay complications...even AVOID them!...I don't want to make it sound easy to accomplish that...it isn't easy...however it is possible...with a little hard work...not quite as daunting as you may think...possibly you may need to know a little more about diabetes before you decide what regime/diet will suit you best...when I first started here...I was recommended a book...Type 2 Diabetes The First Year...by Gretchen Becker...herself a type 2 diabetic...who takes you through her first year month by month...explains many of the questions we all ask ourselves...why...how...what to do...easy to read...I got thought it so quickly...and refer to it often...really a great help for me in managing my diabetes...do try to read it if you can...the most important piece of advice was to test my blood glucose regularly...baulked at the prospect of it...now I realise for me it is one of the most valuable pieces of advice I could have had...think about testing when you have got yourself together a little...testing before & after food will show you what effect the food you are eating has on your blood sugar...puts you in control...if what you eat raises your BG...then shows you not suitable for you...try something else...sounds difficult...it's not...I do it now as a matter of routine...almost like second nature...there is a lot to think about...post your questions here...anything you feel you need to ask...you will receive advice...support without any judgement or disapproval...I have looked back at some of my threads...painful for me...but all responded to with support & kindness...enough for now...blimey...didn't realise I'd prattled on so much...keep us updated...be interested to hear your progress...good luck.


Thanks for taking the time for writing to me


----------



## Bubbsie (May 11, 2017)

Nadira Emjay said:


> Thanks for taking the time for writing to me


Nadira... any of us here would be happy to spend time responding to your thread...most/many of us have been in the same position...like you diagnosed with T2...at diagnosis (DX) I was at 17.4...high Blood Pressure 200/110...in addition to other health issues...BG now down to average 5.3...no longer take blood pressure medication...haven't since Jan this year...it has taken me almost ten months to manage/control my diabetes...occasionally it does for  no reason go slightly off track...so important to take your time...it's a life long condition...don't rush...find a routine suitable for you...that way more likely to be sustainable...all at your own  pace...have a think about the advice you've been given...please consider testing...there are two ways your BG can be measured...one is self testing...which will give you a spot result...what your BG is at that moment...how what you have eaten affects you...the other is the HbA1c test...usually done every quarter initially...that gives an average BG level for the previous three months...I was advised by my GP & DSN there was no need to test...I did not take that advice...bought a meter...tested...such a great help...think about the advice you've been offered...make any decisions in your own good time...it does/can get better.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 11, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Nadira... any of us here would be happy to spend time responding to your thread...most/many of us have been in the same position...like you diagnosed with T2...at diagnosis (DX) I was at 17.4...high Blood Pressure 200/110...in addition to other health issues...BG now down to average 5.3...no longer take blood pressure medication...haven't since Jan this year...it has taken me almost ten months to manage/control my diabetes...occasionally it does for  no reason go slightly off track...so important to take your time...it's a life long condition...don't rush...find a routine suitable for you...that way more likely to be sustainable...all at your own  pace...have a think about the advice you've been given...please consider testing...there are two ways your BG can be measured...one is self testing...which will give you a spot result...what your BG is at that moment...how what you have eaten affects you...the other is the HbA1c test...usually done every quarter initially...that gives an average BG level for the previous three months...I was advised by my GP & DSN there was no need to test...I did not take that advice...bought a meter...tested...such a great help...think about the advice you've been offered...make any decisions in your own good time...it does/can get better.


Hopefully it will. At least better to know what I am dealing with.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 11, 2017)

Nadira Emjay said:


> Bubbsie, Rob K, thanks so much for your advice. I have found worrying about everything makes things worse than they are. Perhaps I am in denial. I don't know. On the other side better to know and control it rather than live in ignorance. It's only a case of being eating sensibly and exercising which I should have done in the first place. My biggest fear if I die early from diabetes complication who will look after my daughter. I lost my mum at an early age and my eldest daughter was stillborn. That's were all my fear and anxiety stems from. The 'normal' life I used to know is no more


Not surprising you feel traumatised at the moment...losing a child...mother...now this too...so difficult to put things in perspective after such traumatic events...denial...yes I did that...took some time for me to accept it...didn't mention it...told few people...now...completely different attitude...firstly it's not your fault you have diabetes...I am a firm believer we have a genetic pre-disposition for type 2...if not...then all my friends/family that may be overweight...inactive...who eat carbs would be type 2 too!...I was devastated at my diagnosis...now...I look back...feel better than I have for years...take better care of myself than I ever have...live a relatively normal life...eat many of the things I did before...apart from the obvious enemies...white bread...potatoes...starchy foods...the list can be endless...stop feeling guilty...remember not your fault...stop looking back...time to decide how to manage/control your condition...no reason why you should die early from diabetes...it is possible to delay/avoid complications...there are so many positive accounts here from members here who have managed to live a 'normal' life...possibly a much healthier one with their diabetes...please read the book I recommended it will answer so many of your questions...fears...help you put things in perspective.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 11, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Not surprising you feel traumatised at the moment...losing a child...mother...now this too...so difficult to put things in perspective after such traumatic events...denial...yes I did that...took some time for me to accept it...didn't mention it...told few people...now...completely different attitude...firstly it's not your fault you have diabetes...I am a firm believer we have a genetic pre-disposition for type 2...if not...then all my friends/family that may be overweight...inactive...who eat carbs would be type 2 too!...I was devastated at my diagnosis...now...I look back...feel better than I have for years...take better care of myself than I ever have...live a relatively normal life...eat many of the things I did before...apart from the obvious enemies...white bread...potatoes...starchy foods...the list can be endless...stop feeling guilty...remember not your fault...stop looking back...time to decide how to manage/control your condition...no reason why you should die early from diabetes...it is possible to delay/avoid complications...there are so many positive accounts here from members here who have managed to live a 'normal' life...possibly a much healthier one with their diabetes...please read the book I recommended it will answer so many of your questions...fears...help you put things in perspective.


Your response made me well up. I am trying my best and not worry about every twinge when it is really nothing like that  at all. Use to go into hospital with anxiety attacks thinking something wrong with my heart when it's nothing like at all. Thanks so much for your kindness


----------



## Bubbsie (May 11, 2017)

Nadira Emjay said:


> Your response made me well up. I am trying my best and not worry about every twinge when it is really nothing at all. Use to go into hospital with anxiety attacks thinking something wrong with my heart when it's nothing like at all. Thanks so much for your kindness


Don't post as much as I used to apart from the Waking Blood Sugars Nadira...or something I feel particularly strongly about...always try to respond to a newbie thread...so important to encourage those new to type 2...although sometimes difficult to know where to draw the line...too much information... too much advice....too technical/daunting...can be a minefield...it really isn't that much of an adjustment once you get the basics right...why not have a read of the waking sugars thread...will show you what results other members achieve...successes/disappointments  (a lot of mine from way back)...give you so many tips...suggestions...off out soon...will check in & see how you go...as will other members...slightly quiet on the forum today...holidays...work...life...no doubt you will receive a lot of support...once things ease off...not kindness...reassurance you can deal with this...odd...its really is one of those conditions we can exert great control over...all up to us...and forgot to say...6.1 is not so bad...really.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 11, 2017)

Hope you have a lovely day. Working from home as have to do the school run.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 11, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you  very much


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 11, 2017)

The other thing been getting today is tingling/burning sensation in my feet. Difficulty can't distinguish whether to do with diabetes or just that my feet are tired. I try to be positive but self pity always comes in to play


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 27, 2017)

I hope you are all well. Had a follow up with the doctors yesterday. My HBa1c was 5.6. I hope I can continue around this range. Haven't lost anymore weight since the last time, but haven't gained any which is a good thing. Next round of blood test in 6 months instead of 3. Blood pressure meds will increase though. Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 27, 2017)

Hi Nadira...good to see you back here with a positive update...good reduction in you HbA1c...steady decrease is I believe the best way forward...there is no reason why you cannot keep that level steady...and...most likely aim for a further reduction if you continue at this rate... with all the hard work you are clearly doing...slightly disappointing with the blood pressure elevation...however...have you considered whether your BP is affected by what is commonly referred to as 'White Coat Syndrome'...when I was initially diagnosed my blood pressure was exceptionally high...I took Ramipril until January of this year...once I lost weight...adjusted my diet...became more active...it decreased...however...whenever I went to see my GP...it would elevate...he was aware of that...have you ever considered monitoring your BP at home...I eventually got myself a BP monitor...started to record my BP at home...when I had had a couple of months of regular blood pressure...I discussed it with my GP...he agreed to discontinue the Ramipril...providing I continue to monitor it at home...he recognised my BP was always higher during my consultations with him...obviously you must be guided by your GP on this issue...but...it might be worth considering checking your blood pressure at home...it may be less when you are not in a clinical environment...once again well done on your HbA1c reduction...good luck with the next one...keep us updated...good to hear of your progress.


----------



## Copepod (May 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, @Nadira Emjay. Your 10kg weight loss is impressive, so please accept my congratulations. 

Your GP's delivery of diagnosis leaves something to be desired. However, please try to concentrate on the future and what you can do to manage you diabetes - 
manage body weight; 
eat sensibly, in particular limit all carbohydrates, not just sugar; 
be physically active - not necessarily sport / gym etc, unless that's what you love, but things that fit into your life eg walking of cycling, rather the driving or taking bus on suitable journeys.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 27, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Nadira...good to see you back here with a positive update...good reduction in you HbA1c...steady decrease is I believe the best way forward...there is no reason why you cannot keep that level steady...and...most likely aim for a further reduction if you continue at this rate... with all the hard work you are clearly doing...slightly disappointing with the blood pressure elevation...however...have you considered whether your BP is affected by what is commonly referred to as 'White Coat Syndrome'...when I was initially diagnosed my blood pressure was exceptionally high...I took Ramipril until January of this year...once I lost weight...adjusted my diet...became more active...it decreased...however...whenever I went to see my GP...it would elevate...he was aware of that...have you ever considered monitoring your BP at home...I eventually got myself a BP monitor...started to record my BP at home...when I had had a couple of months of regular blood pressure...I discussed it with my GP...he agreed to discontinue the Ramipril...providing I continue to monitor it at home...he recognised my BP was always higher during my consultations with him...obviously you must be guided by your GP on this issue...but...it might be worth considering checking your blood pressure at home...it may be less when you are not in a clinical environment...once again well done on your HbA1c reduction...good luck with the next one...keep us updated...good to hear of your progress.


Thanks Bubsie. I was thinking of the white coat syndrome. Do get anxious when I go to docs. Will think about the bp monitor at home. Hope you are enjoying the lovely weather


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 27, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Welcome to the forum, @Nadira Emjay. Your 10kg weight loss is impressive, so please accept my congratulations.
> 
> Your GP's delivery of diagnosis leaves something to be desired. However, please try to concentrate on the future and what you can do to manage you diabetes -
> manage body weight;
> ...


Thank you. Has definitely been a change. Doc did apologise again and have decided to let go of initial shock, it wasn't doing me any good. With reassurances from this forum hopefully will continue managing diabetes. Hope u are well


----------



## Copepod (May 27, 2017)

Really glad to hear you've decided to let go of initial shock - a very wise and positive decision. Yes, thanks, I'm having a good weekend. Hope you are too?


----------



## Bubbsie (May 27, 2017)

Nadira Emjay said:


> Thanks Bubsie. I was thinking of the white coat syndrome. Do get anxious when I go to docs. Will think about the bp monitor at home. Hope you are enjoying the lovely weather


Its a thought Nadira...happened to me quite often with my GP...enjoying the weather...try to keep out of the sun...just spent hours working in the garden...so hot...I don't do well in the sun...I'm so pale...I burn easy...did okay today though...worked hard...rewarding myself at the moment...won't say what with...may set a bed example.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 27, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Really glad to hear you've decided to let go of initial shock - a very wise and positive decision. Yes, thanks, I'm having a good weekend. Hope you are too?


Been spring cleaning for the last four weekends, each room one  by one. It's never ending lol


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 27, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Its a thought Nadira...happened to me quite often with my GP...enjoying the weather...try to keep out of the sun...just spent hours working in the garden...so hot...I don't do well in the sun...I'm so pale...I burn easy...did okay today though...worked hard...rewarding myself at the moment...won't say what with...may set a bed example.


Thank you Bubsie. Been spring cleaning the last few weekends. The garden will be last thing to do. Too much to do. At least keeps my mind of things. I might reward myself too


----------



## Ditto (May 27, 2017)

Hello Nadira and welcome to the forum. I was told I didn't need a meter too. I try and measure at least three times a day but if I've been 'bad' I don't want to.  

Don't reward yourself with carbs!


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 27, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Hello Nadira and welcome to the forum. I was told I didn't need a meter too. I try and measure at least three times a day but if I've been 'bad' I don't want to.
> 
> Don't reward yourself with carbs!


Thanks for the welcome Ditto. Hope you are having a good weekend


----------



## Bubbsie (May 28, 2017)

Nadira Emjay said:


> Thank you Bubsie. Been spring cleaning the last few weekends. The garden will be last thing to do. Too much to do. At least keeps my mind of things. I might reward myself too


Nadira...don't follow my example...as @Ditto says   don't have carbs...what about a new handbag...or some shoes...or both.


----------



## Copepod (May 28, 2017)

Or a new experience eg try orienteering, geocaching or parkrun. All of those can be done walking. Reaching some geocaches is best done on a bike. Many orienteering clubs have summer series, typically on Tues / Wed / Thurs evenings or Sat mornings. For geocaching, you need to own / borrow a smartphone of GPS and sign up on www.geocaching.com For parkrun, you need to register on www.parkrun.com and find your most convenient event, then print out a barcode to take along before start at 9am (England and Wales) or 9.30am (Scotland and Northern Ireland) on Saturday.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 28, 2017)

Hello to Nadia.


----------



## Ditto (May 28, 2017)

Nadira Emjay said:


> Thanks for the welcome Ditto. Hope you are having a good weekend


I'm having a BAD weekend, but it stops today! I had whale, chips and mushy peas last night and spiked myself up to 9something agh. It's just not worth it. Where do they get these fish that hang off the plate? Massive. Should have just got one between me and Mum and scraped the batter off...yeah right.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 28, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I'm having a BAD weekend, but it stops today! I had whale, chips and mushy peas last night and spiked myself up to 9something agh. It's just not worth it. Where do they get these fish that hang off the plate? Massive. Should have just got one between me and Mum and scraped the batter off...yeah right.


It's good to enjoy once in a while


Bill Stewardson said:


> Hello to Nadia.


Hi Bill. Thanks


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 28, 2017)

How about a new handbag...or some shoes...or both.[/QUOTE]
 All done Bubsie


----------

